# اريد مساعدة في صناعة طائرة.



## mohatvnet (12 أبريل 2011)

:19:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

اريد صنع طائرة حقيقية لراكب واحد وبمحركين تقريبا مثل orka em-11

بماذا يمكنني صناعتها هل بالخشب البلسا او الالمنيوم .؟










وتنطوي اجنحتها مثل الطائرة icon اذا كان ممكن؟







ارجوا الردود في اقرب وقت اذا كان ممكن.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته.


----------



## mohatvnet (12 أبريل 2011)

اذا كان ممكن اتكون صغيرة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة امتار وشكرا.


----------



## c-cooala (12 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي انا مثلك مندفع واود صناعة طائرة تحكم عن بعد يجب اولا وضع تصميم على الورق للطائرة ثم تقوم بانجاز مجسم صغير لها بحيث يكون نموذج مصغر لها ثم تقوم بعد القطع المتحركة بالطائرة و تجربة توازنها و مرونتها بعد ذلك تصنع طائرة صغيرة للتتحكم عن بعد وبعد نجاح التجربة يمكنك انشاء ورشة لصناعة طائرة و الله اعلم


----------



## اين المسلمين (22 مايو 2011)

[/LOR]توكلو على الله واعملو


----------



## mbousbai (26 مايو 2011)

أولا و قبل كل شيئ عليك أن تكون على دراية بأساسيات علم الهوئيات (Aerodynamics) بعد ذلك لابد أن ترسم كل شيء بالتفصيل على الورق, المرحلة التالية الإنجاز. أنصحك بتصفح موقع ناسا لأنه يحتوي على خرائط أصلية للطائرات الحديثة و القديمة. http://ntrs.nasa.gov/search.jsp
الله معك


----------



## mohatvnet (16 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و براكاته

لقد رايت تصميم للطائرة خفيفة ومجربة عند احد مخترعيها وهي اسمها X-14 

مثل اللي في الصورة هي سهلة الصنع.





اعذروني لانني لم اجد العديد من صورها.

وشكرا لكم على المساعدة.


----------



## mohatvnet (16 يونيو 2011)

مع العلم ان هذه الطائرة تزن تقريبا 49 كيلوكرام

ومثبت عليها محرك الدراجة النارية للسباقات.

وهذا تصميمها.





لكن اريد الاستفسار عن نوع القماش المستعما

وكذالك ما اذا كان ممكن تثبيت عليها محرك قطع الاشجار.


----------



## سامح الفيومى (17 يونيو 2011)

*لابد من خطوات منظمة لتصل لطائرة حقيقية*

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم الطموح اشكرك على تطلعك وافخر بك كعربي يريد تصنيع طائرة
ولكن أريد من العمل على تنظيم خطوات المشروع لتصل في النهاية لما تريده


----------



## mohatvnet (18 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا لك يا اخي الخطة ملخصة:

1.تحديد القباسات في البلان.

2.تحديد نوع المعدن المستعمل في الهيكل من الافضل ان يكون من الالمنيوم.

3.تحديد نوع القماش المستعمل في الاجنحة.

4.تحديد نوع الموتور الممكن استعماله من الافضل ان يكون وزنه خفيف وقوي(-انا اقرحت الموتور لقص الاشجار والله اعلم.).

5.طرق توصيل الاسلاك التي تدير الاجنحة

6.تحديد مكان الطي الاجنحة لان مخريعيها صمم هذه الطائرة لتتحول الى حقيبتبن ومحرك.

وشكرا لكم على الاستجابة.


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 يونيو 2011)

*لكي تصل إلى تنفيذ مشروع بطريقة صحيحة*

السلام عليكم
لكي تصل إلى تنفيذ مشروع بطريقة صحيحة يتوجب عليك الآتي:-

جمع المعلومات عن المشروع المطلوب تنفيذه.
[*]التعرف على جميع أجزاء المشروع وكيفية العمل وفكرة العمل .
[*]البدأ في جمع القوانين الفزيائية المنظمة لهذة الأجزاء للبدء في عمل الحسابات.
[*]إخراج نتائج التصميم والحسابات إلى مقاسات يمكن رسمها.
[*]رسم التصاميم لأجزاء المشروع بمقاسات ومواد يمكن تصنيعها وتكون متاحه.
[*]بدء التصنيع وأعمال الورش.
[*]تجميع أجزاء المشروع والتركيب.
[*]كل الخطوات السابقة تكون على نموذج مصغر للمشروع قبل عمل النموذج الحقيقي.
[*]تجربة النوذج للتأكد من نجاح المشروع والفكرة قبل البدء في تنفيذه بحجم حقيقي.
[*]جمع نتائج التجربة وتصيحيح اخطاء التصميم.
أدعو الله ان يلهمك الصبر والتوفيق لتصل للنهاية الناجحة
والله المـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوفق


----------



## mohatvnet (20 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

لدي بعض المعارف الاساسية حول الطائرات لكن اريد من ماذا يتم صنع جناح الطائرة الشراعية هل من الخشب البالسا ام من القماس او من الالمنيوم اذا كان من القماش اعتقد انه سيكون افضل لانني لم اجد خشب البالسا

وشكرا لك.


----------



## KAKI007 (21 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم و زميلي ارحب بالفكرة و انا ايضا في مرحلة الدراسة لانشاء طائرة شراعية 
في المرحلة الاولى ان الطائرة التي انا عازم على صنعها بدون محرك فهي من نوع دلتا كما في الصورة




في حال نجاح الفكرة و بعد التجريب 
ننتقل للمرحلة الثانية و هي اضافة التحسينات الازمة لزيادة قمرة الطيار و المحرك و الخزان و........
ما رايك بالانضمام


----------



## mohatvnet (24 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك يا اخي اكيد سوف انضم للمشروع الجميل 

لكن لا تنسى اخد بعض الاحتياطات


----------

